# Chael Sonnen announces Nov. 19 fight against Tito Ortiz: 'All I need is a contract'



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

With an ex-champion and perennial contender on their rosters; Ben Henderson and Rory Macdonald they can slowly build their org with said acts below. 



> After Chael Sonnen’s Bellator signing late last week, he immediately sought for a marquee fight. The main man on his hit list is former UFC light heavyweight champion and fellow veteran fighter Tito Ortiz.
> 
> "The American Gangster" says his history with Ortiz dates back decades ago when they were wrestling in college. While there are no grudges between the two men, Sonnen feels there is a score that needs to be settled.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnar425 (Sep 23, 2016)

No_Mercy said:


> With an ex-champion and perennial contender on their rosters; Ben Henderson and Rory Macdonald they can slowly build their org with said acts below.


Sonnen should destroy Tito with ease.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think it'll be the other way around.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

http://www.mmamania.com/2016/10/1/13131164/chael-sonnen-vs-tito-ortiz-set-for-bellator-event-in-january-2017



> Let the "legends ass kicking tour" commence.
> 
> Fight fans have been waiting for an announced opponent ever since Chael Sonnen ended his retirement by signing with Bellator MMA. The self-proclaimed "Bad Guy" wasted no time calling out the "Bad Boy" himself in Tito Ortiz.
> 
> ...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What a way to start the new year!


----------



## john21wall (Oct 17, 2016)

Man, I respect Chael for handling his loss so well. Much respect to him and his wife and the rest of the family.﻿


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah no one should have to go through that and the fact that he's rising from it is admirable.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I watched the fights this last weekend for Bellator and they had an interview with Chael and Tito in one of those split screen type deals. I hope Tito does better in the cage than he did in the smack talk. Chael made him look silly.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Term said:


> I watched the fights this last weekend for Bellator and they had an interview with Chael and Tito in one of those split screen type deals. I hope Tito does better in the cage than he did in the smack talk. Chael made him look silly.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Watching it again it wasn't quite as bad as I remembered. I guess it was just that big ole head and his mean mugging and whatever that was Tito said about Chael talking out of his ass but it wasn't his butt thing, that made him seem silly. I, apparently, skipped past that last part where he smashed whatever that was.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah I can never get over Tito's big head and I have seen him in person and taken pictures with him lol.


----------

